# Funkecholot Empire DT 05 als Festmontage am Futterboot



## NickAdams (19. Dezember 2010)

Wer als Karpfenangler die Ausgaben für ein Futterboot nicht gescheut hat, wird früher oder später auch den Wunsch verspüren, es mit einem Funkecholot auszurüsten, um Einblicke in die Unterwasserwelt zu bekommen und Hotspots sicher aufzuspüren. Der Markt bietet inzwischen eine Reihe von Funkecholoten an, die in ihrer Anschaffung aber oftmals an den Preis für das Futterboot heranreichen und besonders Jungangler und/oder Schüler an die Grenzen ihrer finanziellen Möglichkeiten führt. 
Zu den preisgünstigeren Modellen zählen jene Funkecholote, deren Geber mittels der Angelrute ausgeworfen werden können. Allerdings macht die oft zu geringe Reichweite dieser Geräte sie für den Futterbooteinsatz nur bedingt einsetzbar und die Befestigung des Gebers am Boot wirft ihre eigenen Probleme auf. Häufig wird der schwimmfähige Geber nämlich einfach mit einem Stück Schnur hinter das Boot gebunden und von diesem gezogen. Zur Erkundung des Untergrundes mag dies zwar tauglich sein, sobald man aber seine Montage mit dieser Konstruktion ausbringen will, wird sich die Geberschnur bald mit der Angelschnur verwickeln. Außerdem beeinflusst der Geber den Geradeauslauf des Bootes negativ, da er im Schraubenwasser hin- und herpendelt und meistens einseitig abbremst. 

Im folgenden möchte ich euch zeigen, wie man trotzdem ein preisgünstiges Funkecholot an seinem Futterboot schnell und fest montieren und darüber hinaus noch ein paar zusätzliche Meter Reichweite aus dem Empfänger herauskitzeln kann. Unsere Wahl fiel im Frühjahr auf das Empire DT 05, das in der April/Mai Ausgabe des CarpMirror getestet worden war. Auf die technischen Details dieses Geräts möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht näher eingehen; die findet ihr im Netz und natürlich im CarpMirror. Zum Kauf dieses Gerätes bewog mich damals die getestete Reichweite von 90 Metern und der für diesen Echolottyp relativ große Bildschirm am Empfangsgerät. Obwohl wir in unserer Karpfenanglergruppe bereits über mehrer Funkecholote verfügen, investierten wir die rund 75,- Euro, um das Gerät auf seine Tauglichkeit zu testen. 

In einem ersten Testversuch überprüften wir die Genauigkeit der angegebenen Reichweite. Das Ei wurde in eine volle Regentonne gegeben, und los gings mit dem 50 Meter Maßband, das wir uns von einem Leichtathletik-Trainer ausgeliehen hatten. (Die Maßbänder von Anglern sind bekanntlich deutlich kürzer.....J) Und siehe da, zur großen Freude aller bestätigten sich die 90 Meter, die Kollegen vom CarpMirror hatten richtig gemessen. (Es sollte aber erwähnt werden, dass wir bei sommerlich warmen Temperaturen und unter idealen Bedingungen den Test durchführten, im Winter und bei kühlerem Wetter mag er anders ausgehen.) 

Nun zur Montage am Boot:
Der große Vorteil beim Empire DT 05 ist die Tatsache, dass das Ei einen abschraubbaren Batteriedeckel hat, der uns eine waagrechte Fläche bietet. Diese brauchen wir, um das Ei mit Panzer-Klettband (Dual Lock, gibt’s im Netz) fest am Boot zu montieren. Das erste Bild zeigt das Ei und den Batteriedeckel, der bereits mit Klettband ausgestattet ist.




Im zweiten Schritt nehme man ein starkes Winkeleisen mit einer Schenkellänge von 4 cm und einer Breite von 2 cm. Aus optischen Gründen haben wir es mit schwarzem Gewebeband umwickelt; außerdem hält an dem Gewebeband das Klettband besser als auf dem Metall. Nehmt aber nicht billiges Band aus dem 1,- Euro Shop! Nehmt wasserfestes aus dem Baumarkt, wie man es auch zum Abdichten von Wasserleitungen verwendet. Die äußeren Schenkel des Winkeleisens werden ebenfalls mit Klettband versehen und schon haben wir eine starre Verbindung, mit der wir den Geber (fast) überall befestigen können. Dies wird auf dem zweiten Bild gezeigt.




Am Futterboot selbst befestigen wir einen ca. 10 cm langen Streifen Dual Lock vertikal. So können wir je nach Tiefgang des Bootes den Geber so befestigen, dass er optimal im Wasser ist. (Was „optimal“ ist, findet ihr heraus, indem ihr ein Ei einfach mal kurz ins Wasser gebt und schwimmen lasst.) 

Damit hätten wir eine feste und starre Montage des Gebers am Boot, die fest sitzt und alle Manöver mitmacht, ohne störend hin- und her zu pendeln oder beim Abbremsen des Bootes aufläuft oder sogar unter das Boot gerät. Noch eine kurze Anmerkung zum Klettband: Natürlich ist es wasserfest und hält wirklich bombenfest. Das geniale aber: man kann es auch wieder vom Boot abziehen, ohne dass Klebespuren zurückbleiben. 



Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den Empfänger tunen, um die Reichweite etwas zu vergrößern. Ein weiterer, großer Vorteil des Empire DT 05 ist seine abschraubbare Antenne. Das Schwestergerät, das FC 60X, hat eine integrierte, womit ein Tunen nicht so einfach wäre. So aber kann man sich im Fachhandel eine längere Antenne besorgen und die kurze Stummelantenne schnell und einfach austauschen:

Mit längeren Antennen kann man die Reichweite zwar nicht unendlich erhöhen, wir haben damit aber immerhin die 100 Meter Marke geknackt und Stellen befischt, die ca. 110 Meter entfernt waren (über Google Earth nachgemessen....J)

Wer sich das Empfangsgerät nicht um den Hals hängen möchte, kann es mit dem genialen Klettband an der Fernbedingung des Futterbootes anbringen: Einfach einen Streifen auf der Rückseite des Geräts, einen zweiten an der Fernbedienung und kurz angedrückt:




Die beiden Geräte sind so fest miteinander verbunden, dass man nicht Sorge haben müsste, das Echo könnte runter fallen. Man hat vielmehr das Gefühl, nur ein Gerät in Hand zu halten. Das erleichtert das Fernsteuern des Bootes, man hat die Anzeige des Echolots immer mit im Auge. 
Natürlich reichen die Leistungen des Empire DT 05 nicht an die von Markengeräten wie Humminbird und deren großen Bildschirme heran. Wer aber einen verlässlichen Tiefenmesser benötigt und ein Bild, das zumindest etwas Aufschluss über die Gewässerstruktur gibt, hat die 75,- Euro für dieses Gerät gut investiert. Und nicht zu vergessen – man kann den Geber ja auch an die Angelschnur binden und auswerfen....J Ein Rückbau ist jederzeit möglich und spätestens dann notwendig, wenn die Batterien getauscht werden müssen. 

Wir haben es so gemacht, andere mögen es anders sehen.....

In diesem Sinne,

So long,

Nick


----------



## knappe (1. März 2011)

*AW: Funkecholot Empire DT 05 als Festmontage am Futterboot*

super tipp! werde mir das ding jetzt bestellen.
aber können zwischen echolot und futterboot keine funkstörungen auftrete muss man evt irgendwelche kanäle verändern?
grüße


----------



## NickAdams (3. April 2011)

*AW: Funkecholot Empire DT 05 als Festmontage am Futterboot*

Bei mir hat es einwandfrei funktioniert, Störungen gab es keine. Es sind auch völlig unterschiedliche Frequenzen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## wbd85 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Funkecholot Empire DT 05 als Festmontage am Futterboot*

wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Echolot?? bin auch gerade auf der suche, um mein futterboot auszurüsten.und bin also sehr dankbar über alle INfos


----------

